# D90 Settings for Triggering a Studio Flash with a Hot Shoe Adaptor



## Roger3006 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello Everyone

I have been through this before and I am sure there is a thread on this subject but I cannot find it.

I am trying to fire my Norman P2000D via a hot shoe adaptor with a cable.  The adaptor and cable check out fine.  I used it with another camera and it works.

I sent my camera to KEH and they, by my request, reset everything back to factory defaults.  I have tried everything I can think of to make it fire my flash  and it refuses.

Something else I noticed.  The menu selections for the MD-80 are active.  I do not have a MD-80 installed.  I do not remember these options being active in the past.

I tried an old Nikon SB-28 Speedlight and it did not fire either.  It works on ohter cameras like my F4.

I am shooting in the manual mode.  How do I set the camera to trigger the hot shoe when I shoot the camera (thought about shooting it with a 12 gauge).


I was doing some product photography in another location and it worked fine.  I set up a studio in my home and it is not working.   I am getting just a little frustrated.  I know it is something simple but I cannot remember what it is.  I do know it is time for me to go to bed.

I need help like a dead man needs a coffin.

Thank you and yall have a great week.


Roger


----------



## Mach0 (Jul 2, 2012)

grits said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have been through this before and I am sure there is a thread on this subject but I cannot find it.
> 
> ...



By placing a flash in the shoe ( except auto mode ) 
It should fire as long as its compatible.


----------



## Roger3006 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you

That is what thought. 

Has anyone else experienced this problem?

Roger


----------



## gsgary (Jul 2, 2012)

Have you blown your cameras flash circuit ? is the voltage on the Norman too high for your camera ? always better to use radio triggers just in case of the voltage


----------



## Roger3006 (Jul 2, 2012)

I do not know.  The internal flash works fine.  The power of the flash should not matter.  All you are doing is closing a circuit.

Thanks,

Grits


----------



## gsgary (Jul 2, 2012)

grits said:


> I do not know.  The internal flash works fine.  The power of the flash should not matter.  All you are doing is closing a circuit.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Grits



The trigger voltage matters http://www.photographers.co.uk/html/studio-flash.cfm


----------



## Roger3006 (Jul 2, 2012)

I stand corrected; however, it has worked fine for months.

Thanks for the link,

Roger


----------



## morganza (Jul 3, 2012)

gsgary said:


> grits said:
> 
> 
> > I do not know.  The internal flash works fine.  The power of the flash should not matter.  All you are doing is closing a circuit.
> ...



Oh, thanks for the link!


----------

